
Elon Musk hits back at those mocking his contribution - mnmlsm
http://www.businessinsider.com/elon-musk-on-thailand-cave-rescue-somethings-messed-up-if-this-is-not-a-good-thing-2018-7
======
wiz21c
Problem is Elon should not see himself as "a guy who simply wants to help".
He's the "a very public guy, with massive money and power, at the center of
powerful interests who can help". I think he should behave as the later rather
than the former and help the world on problems worth his might.

